# للبيع وانيت شفر سلفرادو غماره دبل قطع عشره



## ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

_مــــــــــــــاشــــــالله_
_للبيع وانيت شفر سلفرادو z71 زد سفن ون غمارة وحدة قطع عشرة شاصي قصير دبل كهرب خيف ثقيل مكينه ثمان سلندر 5،3 موديل 2010 أخــــر دفعة مفكوك من وكالة الجميح عام 2011 ماشي عشرين الف كيلو 20000 ك فل كامل الموصفات تشغيل عن بعد مرتبة كهرب اللون أسود ملكي لماع داخل بيج الوكالة الجميح سعودي أخو الجديد خالي من الرش و اي حكة ماشالله يقف في مظلة لم يتعرض لشمس حال الوقوف يحمل رقم مميز 9000 وفيبر و شنطة بالصندوق ( مع امكانية صرف هدية معه رقم مميز خانة وحدة رقم 8 ــ موجود عندي على سيارة أخرى ) أستخدام حشمة مع رجل كبير _
_((( مع امكانية المبايعة بسيارة عائلية نظيفه خالية من الحوادث والسمكرة و التفاهم على اختلاف السعر ان وجد تاهو ، يوكون ، فكسار ، جكسار ، رانج ، همر ، أف جي من موديل 2008وفوق )))_
_((( أو لكزس 430 ، 2005 او 2006 م نظيفة جداً خاليه من السمكرة او 460 ، 2007 أو 2008 م )))_
_سعر البيع كاش مائة الف ريال 100 الف ريال _
_و سعر البيع بالتقصيد 1220000 مع دفع دفعة 50 الف ريال و قصد شهري 3000 الف ريال لمدة اربعة وعشرين شهر _
_شروط التقصيد شيكات زاد كفيل غارم موظف من القصيم _
_للمفاهمة للجادين فقط جوال ابوعبدالله 0555177555 وغير الجاد يذكر الله و يتفرج و ينصرف وسأل الله التوفيق و السداد للجميع وأن يدله على مثلها أو خير منها_
_ الموقع القصيم واترككم مع الصور ماشالله تبارك الله_


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


[/URL]


----------



## tjarksa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع وانيت شفر سلفرادو غماره دبل قطع عشره*

ما شالله تبارك الله . 

روعة صراحة حتى لونه راكب عليه . الله يرزقك اخوي .


----------



## ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع وانيت شفر سلفرادو غماره دبل قطع عشره*



جــــــــــــزاك الله خير و وفقك يالغالي سعدة بمرورك تبارك الموضوع
تـــــم أيقاف الموتر بمعرض الوكر بمحافظة عنيزة ( قسم الجديد ـ الموقع صناعية عنيزة الجديدة أمام جامع الصناعية ) 
والبيع كاش قابل لتفاوض بحدود المعقول او البيع بالتقصيد مع وجود ضمانات وشيكات و كفيل موظف من عنيزة 0
* ـ أو تقبلة عن طريق بنك الرياض و دفع 30 الف لي 0
والتفاهم على طريقة تقبلة مباشرة من فرع بنك الرياض قسم التقصيد وهم يفيدونك حسب راتبك وقصدك لهم هاتف
063826474
063821291
رقم السيارة أ ص د 9000
وسأل الله التوفيق للجميع 0 أنتهى رجائي لا يتصل الآ الجازم بعد قراة تفاصيل الاعلان أعلاه 0 تحيات ابوعبدالله 0 </b></i>​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع وانيت شفر سلفرادو غماره دبل قطع عشره*

بالتوووووفيق اخوووي


----------



## ابراهيم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع وانيت شفر سلفرادو غماره دبل قطع عشره*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . دانــــــة الدنــــــــيا


----------

